# The “Lesser Magistrate” Doctrine and America



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 27, 2016)

My concern is to ascertain if this teaching is derived from New Testament Scripture, or is against it. I think it is against it, as I see no Scriptural justification for it. I do not wish to make a political issue of this, but rather a spiritual and Biblical one.

In a nutshell, the “lesser magistrate doctrine” is that a subordinate government official may revolt against a superior magistrate / ruler who is tyrannically oppressing the people and violating both civil and Biblical law. It supposedly gives warrant—making lawful in the eyes of God—to undertake violent revolution against tyrants. Here is a Facebook site given to promoting said doctrine: https://www.facebook.com/LesserMagistrate/

These folks say that Rutherford’s _Lex Rex_ supports them. My concern is does Jesus Christ? Can anyone support this from the New Testament?

Were this ungodly doctrine to be realized in the uprising of numerous “lesser magistrates” against the ruling magistrate, chaos and anarchy would ensue in the land, given the multitude of polarized warring factions already extant in this nation, each with their own interests, agendas, and hatreds.

Rather, I see Jesus refuting such doings in His words in John 18:36,
My kingdom is not of this world: if my kingdom were of this world, then would my servants fight, that I should not be delivered to the Jews: but now is my kingdom not from hence.​ 
Paul, in Romans 13, did not enjoin seeking out lesser magistrates to withstand the Roman emperor, nor do I see any other of the apostles doing so—including John, who lived almost to the end of the first century.

What I see in this “lesser magistrate doctrine” is an attempt to embroil the Christian community in a futile revolt against a massive military/political/intelligence/police state, which will result in our incarceration or extermination.

We are instead to use the weapons given us by the Lord in 2 Corinthians 10, which are not carnal but spiritual: primary is the testimony concerning the coming Kingdom of God in power—both to save those who will submit to its King, the Lord Christ, and to judge and destroy those who oppose it when the great Day of Judgment arrives at the end of the age.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 27, 2016)

The doctrine that lesser magistrates ought to disobey the sinful orders of higher magistrates is founded on the principle that we ought to obey God rather than man. A magistrate, whether he holds a high office or a low office, is accountable to God for his actions, and is to rule according to God's word and the righteous laws of his commonwealth. When the laws of the commonwealth are not in accord with true morality, his duty is to rule his people according to God's law and not the laws imposed by tyrants.


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 27, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> My concern is to ascertain if this teaching is derived from New Testament Scripture, or is against it. I think it is against it, as I see no Scriptural justification for it. I do not wish to make a political issue of this, but rather a spiritual and Biblical one.
> 
> In a nutshell, the “lesser magistrate doctrine” is that a subordinate government official may revolt against a superior magistrate / ruler who is tyrannically oppressing the people and violating both civil and Biblical law. It supposedly gives warrant—making lawful in the eyes of God—to undertake violent revolution against tyrants. Here is a Facebook site given to promoting said doctrine: https://www.facebook.com/LesserMagistrate/
> 
> ...



I've been wondering about the same things for a while. Specifically, to what point do we put up with an evil regime? Think of the Waldensians and the Huguenots, who armed themselves and fought their persecutors. And if they hadn't, they would surely have been slaughtered.

But what is the point at which we are able to take up arms against tyranny? Or do we not fight at all? Do we wait to be slaughtered, or do we flee?

You mention that uprisings could result in the incarceration and extermination of believers. But what about a situation where doing nothing against a government would result in the same?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 27, 2016)

Steve's point about a revolt being crushed should not be easily dismissed. Just War Theory, being founded on natural law, precludes us engaging in a war if we have no reasonable chance of victory. The same principle surely applies to revolts undertaken by the lesser magistrate.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 27, 2016)

I think that in certain times the inferior magistrate is called to put down his superior when in gross sin, whether it be true tyranny or for the preservation of the lives of others. The sixth commandment requires us to "preserve the life of ourselves and others by resisting all thoughts and purposes, subduing all passions, and avoiding all occasions, temptations, and practices, which tend to the unjust taking away the life of any" (WLC 135). Likewise, the inferior's duty is the "willing obedience to their lawful commands and counsels" (WLC 127) and the sins of the inferior to the superior are "rebellion against, their persons and places, in their lawful counsels, commands, and corrections" (WLC 128). 

Rebellion is required when:

1) The commands are unlawful or, in other words, in violation of God's Law 

2) When the superior is killing the innocent

The lesser magistrate does in fact have a duty to put down the higher.


----------



## ThomasT (Aug 28, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> My concern is to ascertain if this teaching is derived from New Testament Scripture, or is against it. I think it is against it, as I see no Scriptural justification for it. I do not wish to make a political issue of this, but rather a spiritual and Biblical one.



I can’t use the New Testament to defend the doctrine of the lesser magistrate, but I don’t think the New Testament categorically prohibits rebellion, either. Jesus was clearly opposed to an uprising against Tiberias, but was He opposed for practical reasons (Rome’s grip on Judea during the reign of Tiberias was irresistible) or was He opposed because He opposed all rebellion at all times in all places against any ruler, no matter how tyrannical?

I don’t think we know the answer to that question. I tend to believe that God allows, and perhaps even demands, rebellion in exceptional cases, but this belief of mine could very easily be nothing more than an expression of my own ideology rather than an honest interpretation (right or wrong) of Scripture.

The Bible is vague on this point. Which is fully in keeping with the design of Jesus to redirect our focus from present circumstances to the world to come. Politics can very easily become a substitute for religion. Moreover, the mere mention of rebellion in the age of monarchy would have been disastrous for a new religion and perilous even for an established one. But again, that doesn’t mean God wants us to tolerate the worst evils imaginable, simply because they’re carried out by someone who calls himself a legitimate ruler.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 28, 2016)

For those who draw on the Reformed use of “natural law” as the context and basis for resisting evil through self-defense and preservation of life, I doubt that natural law could envision the marching orders that come through special revelation, and which the early church followed well. Richard Bauckham in his, _The Climax of Prophecy: Studies on the Book of Revelation_, p. xv, frames it thus:
[Chapter 8—‘The Apocalypse as a Christian War Scroll’—shows] “that John carefully takes up Jewish expectations of a messianic war in which God’s people are to fight and win a military victory over their enemies, and reinterprets them,* substituting faithful witness to the point of martyrdom for armed violence as the means of victory.*”​ 
We need to get back to this understanding of what constitutes true military might. This is the example of Jesus’ military victory through martyrdom. He bore witness to the Kingdom of God, then overcame death, and the dominion of the devil who had the power of death (Heb 2:14). Resurrection changed everything! It does for us as well.

In the Greek “witness” is _martus_ / martyr. The act of bearing witness in the face of earthly or satanic power is displaying the raw power of God as it manifested in Christ. We scoff at bullets and beheadings, imprisonment, torture, and abuse, disenfranchisement and homelessness. Kill us and we rise again! The world _still_ is not worthy of us.

What is the true image of the child of God, heroic in bandoliers of ammo and high-powered weapons while picking off stalking officers of the state, or the man, woman, and youngster whose open testimony is refusal to pledge allegiance to the wicked state outlawing the name of Christ and the Holy Bible, and boldly accepting whatever they threaten? Which is conformed to the image of Christ?

We are not guerrillas hunting stealthily for enemies (for the massive power of the state—replete with tactical nuclear weapons—precludes open confrontation), but still—in accord with the Nazarene’s command—fishers of men’s souls, harmless as doves and wise as serpents.

I am concerned that the Presbyterian and Reformed gunslingers will provoke a backlash against the Body en mass. Even so, we will triumph. 

[This is where the eschatological rubber hits the road—get it right, and it’s clean; get it wrong and it’s grievous confusion. Yet it will all work out well in the end.]


----------



## MW (Aug 28, 2016)

It might be worth considering that we live and work under the lesser magistrate doctrine every day. Democracy is a bloodless revolution. The principle of revolution is ingrained in the fabric of the system. It is backed by the exercise of the sword against domestic and foreign enemies on a day to day basis. So successful is the exercise of this sword that the general public rarely have to see it in action or consider its work of blood. Moreover, we live in a church establishment which allows us to meet in public and to profess Christianity under the protection of the law, and this establishment upholds the doctrine of the lesser magistrate.

People today do not seem to understand how our peaceful societies of law and order are indebted to the principles of the magisterial reformation. They take up a pacifist position because they assume upon their liberties as entitlements and do not perceive the sacrifices which have been made to secure them.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 28, 2016)

Steve,

An important part of this discussion is properly distinguishing the rights and prerogatives of magistrates from those of private citizens. Most of what you said most definitely applies to private Christians, but magistrates have been given the power of the sword to enforce God's law.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 28, 2016)

What you say is true, Matthew, and we are grateful for the governments we are under, so that “we may lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and honesty” (1 Tim 2:2). Yet there are seismic shifts occurring in our societies violently threatening the institutions that make for our stability—families, churches, peoples, nations—and there are those who want to bring a “violent godly revolution” to restore order. I don’t believe their agenda is of the Lord.

The troubles heading our way are of the Lord—His righteous judgments on our national wickedness—and wisdom is knowing when to seek His face instead of bearing arms.

P.S. Tyler, yes, it is as you say, and may our lesser magistrates be guided by godly wisdom, and not plunge our world further into chaos and bloodshed. This nation—America—is already seething with chaos and passionate hatreds, and we need Scriptural guidance in such times.


----------



## MW (Aug 28, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I don’t believe their agenda is of the Lord.



In that case I would suggest throwing out the bathwater and keeping the baby.


----------



## ThomasT (Aug 29, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I am concerned that the Presbyterian and Reformed gunslingers will provoke a backlash against the Body en mass. Even so, we will triumph.



Like you I thoroughly deplore the recent trends you’ve brought up. The last thing we need in American Christian circles right now is the rise of thuggery disguised as a campaign for righteousness. The fact that we have a secular government, with all the compromises secular governments have to make, isn’t remotely a justification for violence.

That said, the more general question of violence against the state remains a far more pressing one when we leave aside modern America and consider the kinds of monstrous governments people too often have suffered under. I think it would be irresponsible, as defenders of the moral law, to hold up passive non-violent resistance as the only form of opposition Christians are permitted against a murderous regime. 

Equally problematic would be to infer general rules of civil obligation from the discussion of martyrdom found in Revelations. Not all threats to our lives are occasions for martyrdom.


----------



## kodos (Aug 29, 2016)

I must have missed some kind of movement - what kind of "Presbyterian and Reformed gunslinger" movements are out there? What are they advocating?


----------



## zsmcd (Aug 29, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> My concern is to ascertain if this teaching is derived from New Testament Scripture, or is against it. I think it is against it, as I see no Scriptural justification for it. I do not wish to make a political issue of this, but rather a spiritual and Biblical one.
> 
> In a nutshell, the “lesser magistrate doctrine” is that a subordinate government official may revolt against a superior magistrate / ruler who is tyrannically oppressing the people and violating both civil and Biblical law. It supposedly gives warrant—making lawful in the eyes of God—to undertake violent revolution against tyrants. Here is a Facebook site given to promoting said doctrine: https://www.facebook.com/LesserMagistrate/
> 
> ...



I am unable to get on FB to view the page, but if the page is run by the same pastor who wrote the below book than I believe you may be misunderstanding and/or exaggerating the doctrine to make it seem as though, specifically, _violent_ revolution is the way to rightly disobey unjust leaders & laws in every, or even most, cases. Rather, the doctrine is more so about non-violent disobedience being the rule, not the other way around. Which I believe is an obvious teaching of the Scripture. "We must obey God rather than men"

I suggest Matt Trewhella's short book and the short video below:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GTDM3K...6632-2570336?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1#nav-subnav

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_IFDtwvwUA


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 29, 2016)

The link to FB leads to Matt Trewhella. https://lessermagistrate.com/the-man-behind-the-mission/


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 29, 2016)

If the lesser magistrate may wage war against foreign enemies, then reason demands that he may even wage war against a domestic enemy. Higher magistrates are not exempt from the sixth commandment; if they wage war against their people, the lesser magistrates, as fathers of the commonwealth, must protect members of their civil family from murderous assaults.


----------



## zsmcd (Aug 29, 2016)

I have listened to Trewhella quite a bit. If anyone has interest in learning more about what he is teaching but doesn't have the drive to read his book, he has several hour long and in-depth teachings on the doctrine from conferences, churches, etc. that are available to watch on YouTube.


----------



## mvdm (Aug 29, 2016)

We're familiar with Calvin's successor Beza who more fully developed the "lesser magistrate/resistance doctrine, but it might be surprising to note that Luther himself posited a form of "lesser magistrate/resistance" theory.


----------



## kodos (Aug 29, 2016)

Okay, guess I was confused - I looked at that Facebook Page (never seen it before) and it seems as if it is advocating that _Lesser Magistrates_ have a duty to _"Obey God, rather than man"_ when unjust/unbiblical mandates are handed down by superior magistrates. 

I haven't seen any advocating of Reformed "gunslinging" by ordinary citizens (don't see much in the way of gunslinging at all, really) but that's what this post seemed (to me) to indicate was going on.

Is this the concern that you have, Steve? Or is there something deeper going on that we need to be aware of?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 29, 2016)

Tyler, lesser magistrates, when faced with overwhelming opposition from tyrannical rulers, would—according to standard military strategy—order their troops to adopt guerrilla tactics rather than open confrontation; an asymmetric type of warfare. So you would have the same scenario of small bands or lone fighters. Rom, I think some Christians would romanticize this type of warfare.

This thread is about lesser magistrates *in America*, and specifically our situation. I am not a pacifist. I can see where I could fight under a lesser magistrate (I appreciate the input of others here making things clearer for me). And I can envision other nations having different approaches according to their circumstances. I can also imagine Christians of other nations lending their hands to endeavors to change their governments. Lesser magistrates may well play a part in such things: feasible political options involving force, including organizing armed civilians to redress actions of a government promoting lawlessness, perversion, and persecution of good citizens. But in America our situation is unique. I have come to clearer understanding as this thread progressed.

We have movies coming out, such as _Amerigeddon_, promoting revolt, and much talk in various media of armed opposition against the madness of a rogue state, that fuel the notion of bearing arms—interposing for the people—against the government, the website I noted above included. Christians have till recently played a large part in such discussions of principled opposition. Though our steadfast adherence to the law of God and *His* definitions of sin in these times is changing that. We are no longer widely accepted.

For there is a growing consensus to specifically designate the Christian sector as *the* source of hate speech and ideation leading to inhumane and criminal discrimination—seeing as the word of our God dares to prohibit and condemn sexual freedom to love whom one will. So that what we are going to see is not primarily political and societal deterioration which we decry along with a large segment of society, but rather our marginalization and the designating of us—the church of Jesus Christ—as criminals, and the actions that would result from that.

This seminal article by once-professing Christian David Gushee, “On LGBT equality, middle ground is disappearing”, softly depicts what will be a crushing agenda.

The lesser magistrates (sheriffs, police chiefs, mayors, even governors) who would speak in our behalves—and are vocal even now—are being noted and monitored by appropriate government intelligence and will be removed as things progress. There will come a time when there will be no lesser magistrates to speak for the Christians, as they also will be deemed part of the new criminal element.

The rogue government that shall do such heinous things will not be against the people generally—for “the people generally” are who voted them in—so there will be no lesser magistrates left to oppose this regime; they will all be on its side. In fact, the wickedness of “the people generally” brought the judgment from God of having wicked rulers over them, causing their society to sink down into Hell from various catastrophes.

It seems I have answered my own question in the OP: there will be no lesser magistrates in America that shall side with the Christians, for they shall be cast out of office and thrown into the same pen with the criminals. This is where the quote from Bauckham above will come into its own: “*substituting faithful witness to the point of martyrdom for armed violence as the means of victory.*”


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 30, 2016)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> This seminal article by once-professing Christian David Gushee, “On LGBT equality, middle ground is disappearing”, softly depicts what will be a crushing agenda.



He is still a professing Christian. I think he may still consider himself to be an evangelical. That has the effect of ratcheting up the pressure even more on orthodox people. "He got with the program, why won't you?"


----------

